# Reverse/Negative space Stenciled Ceiling



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi! This ceiling was recently completed using paint to fill in the negative space. Had I cut the stencil the opposite way,it probably would have bled a lot due to the fact that metallic paint seems to always need three layers.

Start: I based out the ceiling in Ben Moore OC 52 and then brushed on three layers of water based glaze with a crap ton of Super Sparkle Mica Powder.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

We snapped lines and I applied about 100 'X's' and cross pieces that I hand cut from mylar. That all got sprayed with spray mount.i tried to use frisket paper,which is self adhesive and it fell off the ceiling.

I think you can see some of the undone stencil up there.


ATTACH]83873[/ATTACH]


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Once every piece of mylar was up, I had five hot dog rollers with different colors and randomly rolled it out. The rollers need to be pretty dried out,not dripping with paint.

Voila!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The walls get a Lusterstone troweled on finish. I'll post more pics in a couple days.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice Job


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Super cool! :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

:notworthy::notworthy: I'd lose my mind if I tried to do something like that.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy: I'd lose my mind if I tried to do something like that.


 You and me both, in fact, I would not even THINK about it:no:


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautifully done. How long did it take you in total. And how long just to get the lines and stencil up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice work and cool effects, techniques, and color creations.

That pattern is pretty awesome.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy: I'd lose my mind if I tried to do something like that.


I would lose my mind trying to play golf. We're even Big D.:thumbup:




four2knapp said:


> Beautifully done. How long did it take you in total. And how long just to get the lines and stencil up?


I spent 3 hrs cutting the frisked paper that didn't work. Two hrs to re- cut in Mylar. 1 hr to measure out the ceiling, mostly because I kept making mistakes. 15 mins. for two of us to snap the lines. I spent 9am to 4:30 placing Mylar and rolling. No lunch . I did end up short on the Mylar and had to reposition about 25 pieces. So I would say 3 hrs placing the stencil and 4.5 rolling. So total about 14 hrs. I only charged them $1,200, should have been more like 1,500. But supplies were about $115.





ridesarize said:


> Very nice work and cool effects, techniques, and color creations.
> 
> That pattern is pretty awesome.


Thanks, we copied it from a rug. But it's a fairly common pattern on the other side of the world.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't even feel worthy enough to comment. I've never felt more like a glorified janitor than I do now. Thanks.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I don't even feel worthy enough to comment. I've never felt more like a glorified janitor than I do now. Thanks.


OH stop! You know, while I was painting trim today, I was mortified seeing up close how poorly I prepped it. Sanded areas not quite flat, little fuzzy crap everywhere. I don't have the patience to make things look as good as you all do. I can get away with things being a bit off, being 'a hand crafted finish'. I'm never 100% on. :thumbup:


----------

